# Finally in the 21st Century...



## SolaScriptura (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, I've finally entered the 21st century... we've just moved up from a dial-up connection to broadband!
Talk about a major improvement! Yippee!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 12, 2005)

It is the best! I don't know how I would live without it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 12, 2005)

By the way, did you look at how to save on phone bills with Vonage now that you have broadband? We've used it for almost 2 years.

www.vonage.com


----------



## Poimen (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> By the way, did you look at how to save on phone bills with Vonage now that you have broadband? We've used it for almost 2 years.
> 
> www.vonage.com



Do they totally replace your current local and long distance phone service?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Yes. We have a cell phone, but I have not had "regular" phone service for two years. I have unlimited long distance and phone for $25/mo.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 12, 2005)

You mean my old XT with 2400 baud is outdated? Just think, that's what I started with. Does anyone know anymore what those terms mean? Do you remember DOS 3.1? I had a whopping ten megs on my hard drive, about one pound per meg when I held it in my hand. Now I've got, what, almost a quarter of a gig on my keychain gizmo? 

With all this technology, you never know, you might even get a real person on the phone when you call one of these 800 numbers. Hey, this is the 21st century: anything is possible.


----------

